
Tesla’s version 9 software update is coming with full self-driving features - venturis_voice
https://electrek.co/2018/06/10/tesla-version-9-software-update-fully-self-driving-features-elon-musk/amp/
======
basicplus2
More bulldust from musk..

"It doesn’t necessarily mean that Tesla’s vehicle will be able to drive
autonomously"

